# Pregnant Lili



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, i dident wonna to breed with Lili, bud last time she was in heat it happen... She is carrying puppies from a chihuaua. on the 4. of martch we hafe a termin at the vet to see how many and on the 14. March is her du day! Im starrting to get so exitet! I feed Lili now 3 times a day and she needs a lot of love! I think she will be a wonderfull mother! Can anyone of u gife me some advise on how to calm her when she gives birth and on wath i hafe to look.... So many cuestions! Thanks for ur help! I hang on a picture of my Lili and her little boyfriend.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would talk to your vet and see what he/she recommends for you. As well you can check in the health or breed sections of this forum, hopefully that will help.
I hope in the future that you will have Lilli spayed. I wish you luck with everything.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh dear. It's almost impossible to keep boys - one's own or neighbors' - away from a female dog in season. I had a friend with a lab who thought she was being very responsible, always keeping her in-season lab in the house. She came home one day to find the big glass picture window in their living room smashed in. They followed the trail of blood to a neighbor's house about a 1/4 mile down the road where they found their lab with cuts on him so they knew who the culprit was. 63 days later they had a litter of 10 puppies. At least both parents were AKC registered purebreds. She had her lab spayed as soon as the puppies were weaned. She never wanted to go through THAT again!

Pregnancy and delivery with little toy dogs can be problematic and many need c-sections. Hopefully yours will do fine but keep a watchful eye on her and take her to the vet regularly for checkups while she is pregnant. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

I too had a "unwanted" pregnancy with my fluff. Long story short: her heat came early (2 months), the tests of the male werent completly down but still he had his neuter sheduled for the next week. My mom had the great idea of taking a nap with the two of them in her bed inspite I told her NOT to... And she woke up with the characteristic sound of the bed (if you know what I mean) 

For starters I did lots of ultrasounds. First one to confirm her pregnancy, that was something between three four weeks after she mated with Brito (my other malt). Then one every week to check the mumber of pups, how the pups were doing and their size also. Sagirah is a very little maltese, and it was very important to check the size of the pups and her hips to see if she was going to be able o deliver them naturally. I did 5 ultrasounds before the pups were born. Which is good if you want to have pics of your grandfluffs . Like this one








I wanted a vet to help me with the delivery, but since Sagirah is very nervous the vet told me it was better not to. So I was alone with her. 

I bought her a special bed for the delivery, a very big one and super comfy. So she had room to move in it. 

In the last ultrasound the vet told me the due date, so I was very cautious those days. 

I realized she started labor because I've observed a mucus coming down, just like the vet told me. And then the wait began. I Was always near her, but not bothering her. 

You will need:
-dental floss to tie the umbilical cords
- sterilized scissors to cut the cords
- gloves. Even Though I didnt used them. I couldnt get the pups out of the amniotic sac with them on. 
- baby nasal aspirator (pump type). To clean noses of the pups. 
-Lots of towels or sheets (theres a lot of blood involved) to change the bedding of the mom and to clean the pups. 

I might forget something but Im sure someone will point it out 

Also I would recommend to watch a lot of vids of pups deliveries. This way you can see what to expect and what is normal or not. 

Gotta go now. Will continue the post later 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Also, take away the placentas as each pup is born. Otherwise your momma dog will most likely want to immediately eat them. Eating one is fine but eating too many can upset her tummy and she'll toss them back up, giving you yet one more mess to clean up.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Luckily the papa is a chihuahua and not a big dog.. Hopefuly the vet can help you and maybe put you in touch with a breeder who's gone through it to help....


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I will hafe a apointment to ckeck the puppies sice bevor delivery. If she will start delivery, the vet will come over to help  I will start checking out some videos on you tube, thats a good idea! One of my neighbor breeds chihuauas, i belive he will give me the things witch i need. Shoul i shafe Lilis hair on the belly before the puppies come, so that they can drink better? The reason i dident castrate her is, that my friends maltese dide after that on a infection! So if Lili dosent need a operation, i dont really wonna do it. Well, i will see how all goes after she got the puppies... For now i wonna do my best and im really exitet! How long can she still go for walks? I do it so, that i let her walk and when shes tierd i put her in her doggybag and carry her...?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that your friend lost her dog due to an infection from having her spayed. Personally speaking, I have never heard of that happening but I am sure it must have been very devasting to lose a dog in that fashion. However, in the best interest of your Lili, I would have her spayed after she has her puppies (ask you Vet at which time that would be appropriate) so she won't have anymore puppies. I know that others will agree since spaying is basically the best way to go if you aren't a show breeder and want to carry on the line.


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, i think i will do that. I did found a new vet now, and shes specialised in small dog breeds. Shes verry nice to Lili and i trust her. I was verry shokt when my friends dog died, it was lilis best friend. She has a new Maltese now and has changed her vet! Atleast i hafe time for the doggies because rigth now i only work in the mornings for 3 houers. In the week she should deliver i can take free from work, so i eill be with her when its starting😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I do agree that Lili should be spayed after she has her pups and the vet says its okay. Dogs do not die from being spayed. Its very sad that your friend had a dog that did but its not common at all. Lili is small and there are a lot of complications when they give birth....this is more dangerous then having her spayed. Please do it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Is this a joke?


Nope!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lili 1 said:


> I will hafe a apointment to ckeck the puppies sice bevor delivery. If she will start delivery, the vet will come over to help  I will start checking out some videos on you tube, thats a good idea! One of my neighbor breeds chihuauas, i belive he will give me the things witch i need. Shoul i shafe Lilis hair on the belly before the puppies come, so that they can drink better? The reason i dident castrate her is, that my friends maltese dide after that on a infection! So if Lili dosent need a operation, i dont really wonna do it. Well, i will see how all goes after she got the puppies... For now i wonna do my best and im really exitet! How long can she still go for walks? I do it so, that i let her walk and when shes tierd i put her in her doggybag and carry her...?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We had a friend who's pup died after spay but that was 30 years ago. I know after that I was afraid to have our Buffy spayed but I had her spayed and many dogs after that. It's generally safe,but infection is something anyone should watch for ...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just want to remind my friends here that in many European countries sterilizing dogs is not a common procedure.


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, the dog died from a infection after the operation, not from the operation self 😫 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm sure there is a risk for infection with every procedure a dog goes through. Generally I know my 3 were given an antibiotics after their spaying/neutering.


----------

